
Show HN: Huxley (HTTP JSON Proxy for UK Realtime Trains SOAP API) Staff Version - jsingleton
https://huxley.unop.uk/#staff-departures
======
jsingleton
You can click the example path links on the page to try this out using my demo
server ([https://huxley.apphb.com](https://huxley.apphb.com)).

There's also a blog post with more details here: [https://unop.uk/huxley-
staff-version](https://unop.uk/huxley-staff-version)

It's open source and the code is here:
[https://github.com/jpsingleton/Huxley](https://github.com/jpsingleton/Huxley)

